# Sno-Cap Cutie Available



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

She looks like a love-bug. :wub: :wub: 

http://snocapmaltese.com/Maltese_Puppies.html

Enjoy!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

:smheat: :smheat: :smheat: OMG she is beautiful. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

My goodness - look at those EYES!! :wub: :heart:


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

She's adorable! :smheat: 

Is see that they also have a retired female available. I'm going to inquire about her


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

she is sooooooooooo pretty!! how much do her pups go for?


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

She's beautiful! If only my stupid building would let me get a little playmate for Bonbon...


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

So adorable!! :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Most of the time I can look at the puppies & admire them without getting puppyfever,but OMG,this little girl makes my heart flutter. Her beautiful twinkling eyes remind me of Hannahs eyes.Now,I have a touch of puppyfever. :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow, what a beautiful little girl. :wub: 

I've never heard of Sno-Cap Maltese before...


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ May 27 2009, 04:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781938


> Wow, what a beautiful little girl. :wub:
> 
> I've never heard of Sno-Cap Maltese before...[/B]


I hadn't heard of them either, but holy cow what a girl! She is just gorgeous.

Edited to add that I'm looking over her site, and wow. She has some truly beautiful babies!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh She is a real looker, how gorgeous!!!! It is a good thing my little one is bought and paid for..........I am a sucker for a beautiful face!!!!

Yes, he is thought well of in the dog world~~~I have heard of Snocap Maltese a lot!!!!!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE (nikkivong @ May 27 2009, 03:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781908


> she is sooooooooooo pretty!! how much do her pups go for?[/B]


I have no idea.  You should give him a call.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Wow, what a beauty :wub:


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

Wow she is beautiful! Wish I was on the market for another puppy right now. : (


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She's darling and her pedigree is too! On both sides!

Someone get her so we can watch her grow up!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

omg shes sooo cute!!!! she looks like she loves the camera too..what a doll!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

holy cow she is beautiful! :smheat:


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

I called and asked about this beautiful girl. The breeder was SUPER nice!

She's 7 1/2 months old and has a wonderful, loving disposition. She was held back for a show posibility but her bite isn't perfect.

She sounds like a real doll. Anyone would be lucky to get her!


----------

